# Jam-master to Woodsmaster. The finished product!



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 31, 2018)

1978 Remington 742 Woodsmaster in .30-06
-Hand-lapped action, bolt, and action bars.
-squared bolt to breech face.
- mild trigger job on factory trigger, not too light as my wifes still a new hunter
-manually machined (by me) extended picatinny scope base 7075 Aluminum
-redrilled and tapped receiver for oversize scope base screws
-squared and re-crowned the muzzle, recessed 11 degree target crown
-barrel threaded to 5/8-24
-manually machined(by me) muzzle brake. 17-4 stainless, flame colored


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 1, 2018)

Cant wait to see some holes punched in paper and some venison down !!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 1, 2018)

I know several people here that have them and they jam so much they no longer shoot them.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Sep 6, 2018)

Fine looking work.


----------



## cmshoot (Sep 15, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## 82crawler (Sep 15, 2018)

Very nice work!


----------



## Use Enough Gun (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice , what did you do to trigger ?


----------



## Use Enough Gun (Nov 30, 2018)

Nimrod71 said:


> I know several people here that have them and they jam so much they no longer shoot them.



I am this category also . My 742 is very accurate but a jam master  even after thorough cleaning .


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 1, 2018)

Use Enough Gun said:


> I am this category also . My 742 is very accurate but a jam master  even after thorough cleaning .




I had one when I was a kid and it would only cycle Remington brand ammo.
I prefer blt rifles.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 2, 2018)

I've hunted with many people that owned them over the years, being in a deer hunting with dogs club. Most of them eventually sold them to buy Browning Bars. I can't comment on them personally, it's quite possible, if you kept them really clean and in good working order they wouldn't jam?  I do think the Browning Bar is a lot more forgiving if you keep it dirty.  I'm one of the few in my club that keeps my rifle really clean.  However theirs never jam either.

Back on the 742 though, I will say, almost all of them I've seen were accurate!  

Really nice work on your rifle, thanks for sharing!!


----------

